# s56 More information requested - clarifications



## mathewparet (Jun 26, 2018)

I received s56 - more information requested from DIBP.

There are 2 attachments - 1) request for more information 2) checklist.

In the first one it says:



> Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.





> Submitting documents
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.


And in the 2nd document it says:



> Providing documents
> Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies.





> Certified copies
> For the purposes of this application any one of the following persons can certify in writing that a document is a true copy of the original document.


This confused me a bit. In one place it says that I need to respond in writing while in another place it asks to attach the files in the IMMI Online website. At the same time in the second document (checklist) it says about certified copies. So what does this mean?


Do I need to send documents via Snail Mail?
If not, when I upload scanned copies do I need to upload "Certified" scanned copies?


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

mathewparet said:


> I received s56 - more information requested from DIBP.
> 
> There are 2 attachments - 1) request for more information 2) checklist.
> 
> ...


1)Do I need to send documents via Snail Mail? *NO*
2)If not, when I upload scanned copies do I need to upload "Certified" scanned copies?* YES*


----------



## mathewparet (Jun 26, 2018)

shivam7106 said:


> 1)Do I need to send documents via Snail Mail? *NO*
> 2)If not, when I upload scanned copies do I need to upload "Certified" scanned copies?* YES*


Simple and quick answers. Thank you @shivam7106


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

mathewparet said:


> Simple and quick answers. Thank you @shivam7106


No Worries mate.

All the best!!


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

I have another question, do we have to reply the email back to the CO that we have uploaded the forms to their requests ? And as for my case, my agent just upload but did not email as she claimed it is fine. Can anyone share their experiences? When i read other forums, most actually adviced to reply the email.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shielanaddyah said:


> I have another question, do we have to reply the email back to the CO that we have uploaded the forms to their requests ? And as for my case, my agent just upload but did not email as she claimed it is fine. Can anyone share their experiences? When i read other forums, most actually adviced to reply the email.


If they have specifically asked you not to reply as was the case in the original posters request, then I wouldn't.

If your agent is a MARA agent I would listen to their advice.


----------



## shielanaddyah (Aug 24, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If they have specifically asked you not to reply as was the case in the original posters request, then I wouldn't.
> 
> If your agent is a MARA agent I would listen to their advice.


Ohh thank a lot for the advice!! ive engaged AIMS from SG. hopefully everything goes fine..


----------



## meet_z (Sep 4, 2017)

Do we need to upload certified scanned copies of all documents requested in s56?


----------

